# Canon Factory Repair



## dantheman (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey everybody. First time post here. I was wondering how long Canon Factory repair tends to service older cameras? I have a Canon EOS 1D Mark IIn that is still kicking and was curious how long they tend to keep up factory service on these things. I read somewhere they are legally required to repair cameras up to 7 years after they stop manufacturing (which would put the date at sometime next year). Any thoughts? I am a CPS member and have already tried calling Canon. All they can tell me is that is still covered by factory repair and they can't tell me when they might drop it from that coverage.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2012)

If you are a CPS member, you should be aware that they give priority handling to your repairs. The speed of their repair (USA) depends on the level. http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/
There is no reason to believe that they do not have parts for your camera, but a out of stock part can happen. Then, they might send you a loaner, depending on your level.


----------



## dantheman (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm aware of all this (had it happen before) but I heard there is a date they usually stop working on cameras. I'm trying to confirm this. Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

dantheman said:


> I'm aware of all this (had it happen before) but I heard there is a date they usually stop working on cameras. I'm trying to confirm this. Anybody have any experience with this?


Canon issues a announcement when they no longer support a camera, lens, etc. When that happens, they remove it from the list of cameras and lenses that qualify for repair on the link I posted. 
There is no scheduled date (that they post) giving a end of service notice. I doubt if there is a law in the USA requiring them to service cameras for X years, but in the euro community, there are some warranties set into law. Sony drops support for most of their products very shortly after the product is discontinued. You'd be luck to get parts for 2 years.


----------



## dantheman (Jul 10, 2012)

Actually I was told that there is a law that requires manufactures to support a product at least 7 years after production (it was made to originally protect those buying cars). After that (as I was told) it is really up to them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

dantheman said:


> Actually I was told that there is a law that requires manufactures to support a product at least 7 years after production (it was made to originally protect those buying cars). After that (as I was told) it is really up to them.


Yes, for cars, but not for everything. Certainly not for cameras.


----------

